# "Please close this/these application before installing OBS fix..."



## TomatoeKetchup (Jun 22, 2020)

When I try to install OBS 25.0.1 it sayas that "Game capture files are being used by the following application(IGCCTray)" And I need to close it but I cant find it anywhere


----------



## Migiggle (Nov 29, 2020)

I am also having this same issue. Did you find out the problem?


----------



## R1CH (Nov 29, 2020)

Sounds like "Intel Graphics Control Center Tray".


----------



## BlueStrikePro (Mar 3, 2021)

i fixed it by ending the task in task manager


----------



## 1wU (Nov 17, 2021)

i have a similar problem..


----------



## WBE (Nov 17, 2021)

1wU said:


> i have a similar problem..


Well, _somewhat_ similar... but do you suspect much resemblance between Microsoft Edge WebView2 and IGCCTray? If so, please explain. If not, please do not hijack this thread and open a new one. Or try the workaround posted above: kill it in the Windows Task Manager. ;)


----------



## Mythical (Sep 5, 2022)

WBE said:


> Well, _somewhat_ similar... but do you suspect much resemblance between Microsoft Edge WebView2 and IGCCTray? If so, please explain. If not, please do not hijack this thread and open a new one. Or try the workaround posted above: kill it in the Windows Task Manager. ;)


Yo I’m having the same problem but my says Autoserver Module


----------



## Gf2alt (Sep 22, 2022)

Someone help


----------



## R1CH (Sep 22, 2022)

Open Task Manager and close those applications.


----------



## Gf2alt (Oct 25, 2022)

How do I close the applications


----------



## .norman. (Oct 25, 2022)

Gf2alt said:


> How do I close the applications


close Microsoft Edge... may have you use task manager.


----------

